# The Rain in Spain



## leggo

Hi for those of you in Spain

We have had a lot of rain here in Spain this winter, in the newspaper they say it has not been this bad since the 1940's. 

Although the sun is out today it is going to change again with more rain forecast.

We are in the Malaga area, what's the weather like in your part of Spain. 

Leggo


----------



## 96706

Bring on the rain! 
Here in Eastbourne, East Sussex & East toward Kent we have between 100 & 150mm of snow since about 5 AM today! 
No one else in at work, so 'The Boss' is Billy NoMates today :lol: 
Thought we had seen the last of in January.

Off to the Rally at Birdham tomorrow, looks like West Sussex has faired better. 

Enjoy the rain & the sun while you can 8)


----------



## inkey-2008

Sunny and dry at Benecarlo but cold wind.

Not been to bad for rain here more wind

Andy


----------



## locovan

As **** says Count your blessings


----------



## locovan

inkey-2008 said:


> Sunny and dry at Benecarlo but cold wind.
> 
> Not been to bad for rain here more wind
> 
> Andy


Andy just for you ---stay where you are xx
http://www.wyc.org.uk/flattened/home_webcam.php


----------



## inkey-2008

Can you go and turn the heating on Mavis so it is warm when we get home in mid April.

Andy xxxx


----------



## locovan

inkey-2008 said:


> Can you go and turn the heating on Mavis so it is warm when we get home in mid April.
> 
> Andy xxxx


I would if I had a key --everything looked Ok when we went by the other day :wink:


----------



## 96706

locovan said:


> inkey-2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you go and turn the heating on Mavis so it is warm when we get home in mid April.
> 
> Andy xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I would if I had a key --everything looked Ok when we went by the other day :wink:
Click to expand...

Mavis couldn't see much though it's under 5 ft of snow 8O :lol:


----------



## inkey-2008

She did hold her arms up to take the picture, she is not to tall.

Andy


----------



## inkey-2008

I wish somebody would shut the door and stop the wind we have here.

Andy


----------



## erneboy

We are at Vinaros, quite close to Inkey. We have been here all winter and it has been a bit cold and wet but compared to other areas of Spain we have been lucky, no snow, no floods and not as much rain as the south. 

We went to Valencia for Autogas this morning and the guy at the filling station promised me better weather from the middle of next week. We shall see, Alan.


----------



## Mikemoss

It's another lovely wunny winter's day here in Wiltshire folks! A trifle chilly out in the wind, but a beautiful day nonetheless.


----------



## 96706

:!:


----------



## 38Rover

Ten day forecast for Malaga area rain every day 


Jueves
Probabilidad de Lluvia. Nubes Dispersas. Máxima 14 °C . Viento NO 28 km/h . Chance of precipitation 20% (trace amounts). 
Noche del Jueves
Nubes Dispersas. Mínima 7 °C . Viento NO 14 km/h . 
Viernes
Probabilidad de Lluvia. Parcialmente Nublado. Máxima 14 °C . Viento Este 21 km/h . Chance of precipitation 40% (water equivalent of 4.26 mm). 
Noche del Viernes
Probabilidad de Lluvia. Parcialmente Nublado. Mínima 9 °C . Viento Este 21 km/h . Chance of precipitation 40% (water equivalent of 14.66 mm). 
Sábado
Probabilidad de Lluvia. Parcialmente Nublado. Máxima 13 °C . Viento ENE 10 km/h . Chance of precipitation 40% (water equivalent of 7.93 mm). 
Noche del Sábado
Probabilidad de Lluvia. Nubes Dispersas. Mínima 7 °C . Viento NNO 14 km/h . Chance of precipitation 20% (trace amounts). 
Domingo
Probabilidad de Lluvia. Parcialmente Nublado. Máxima 14 °C . Viento SSE 10 km/h . Chance of precipitation 30% (water equivalent of 0.47 mm). 
Noche del Domingo
Probabilidad de Lluvia. Parcialmente Nublado. Mínima 10 °C . Viento Este 25 km/h . Chance of precipitation 40% (water equivalent of 7.59 mm). 
Lunes
Probabilidad de Lluvia. Parcialmente Nublado. Máxima 16 °C . Viento Este 21 km/h . Chance of precipitation 40% (water equivalent of 12.23 mm). 
Noche del Lunes
Probabilidad de Lluvia. Parcialmente Nublado. Mínima 12 °C . Viento Este 25 km/h . Chance of precipitation 30% (water equivalent of 6.26 mm). 
Martes
Lluvia. Parcialmente Nublado. Máxima 18 °C . Viento SE 25 km/h . Chance of precipitation 50% (water equivalent of 15.15 mm). 
Noche del Martes
Lluvia. Parcialmente Nublado. Mínima 11 °C . Viento OSO 18 km/h . Chance of precipitation 50% (water equivalent of 17.19 mm). 
Miércoles
Probabilidad de Lluvia. Parcialmente Nublado. Máxima 17 °C . Viento OSO 36 km/h . Chance of precipitation 40% (water equivalent of 8.69 mm). 
Noche del Miércoles
Lluvia. Mínima 10 °C . Viento SE 21 km/h . Chance of precipitation 80% (water equivalent of 33.10 mm).


----------



## inkey-2008

We have just had a snow shower in Benecarlo Spain.

Andy


----------



## CandA

Hi
We're in El Rocio, it is lovely today, but drizzly on Wednesday, sunny the day before. It is warmer than the UK though, so we don't complain. The rain has filled up the Spanish reservoirs, no bad thing really.
CandA


----------



## bozzer

We're in Benicassim. Sunny, chilly and windy. Hope the warmth comes soon. Heating on during the day. Rain last Thursday


----------



## thegreatpan

I'm in Denia, Sunny, very windy and quite cold (9.5 max during the day) warm in the MH though.


----------



## teemyob

*Winter*

Is there not a theory that following a bad or cold winter, we get a lovelly summer?

Off to Aviemoere soon!

TM


----------



## sweetie

Raining at camping almafra nr Benidorm and 9deg forecast not a lot different for next few days. There was snow on mountains behind us over the weekend.  So can only get better. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## dora

At Benicarlo also, very cold today and raining, but beautiful yesterday. As inkey said very windy last Thursday night, thought we were going to be blown over.


----------



## oldenstar

Weird weather here in the Algarve also - one day you are out sunbathing, next day it pelts down.

Last night it blew a hooligan and rained hard nearly all night - came within an ace of losing the awning, so took it down this morning. Forecast is bad all week, so heaven knows when we will get the awning dry for packing away.

As in Spain we are told this weather is very unusual. One long term camp resident lost his little shed overnight and said the wind was the worst he has experienced in 5 years.

Oh well, all part of lifes rich tapestry.

Paul


----------



## Zube

Raining since 7am in Calpe and 10 degrees at 17.00.
Saturday rain, yesterday sunshine, today rain, tomorrow............ we hope!!


----------



## RAH

Don't come to southern Spain unless you camp in an Ark.


----------



## Briarose

oldenstar said:


> Weird weather here in the Algarve also - one day you are out sunbathing, next day it pelts down.
> 
> Last night it blew a hooligan and rained hard nearly all night - came within an ace of losing the awning, so took it down this morning. Forecast is bad all week, so heaven knows when we will get the awning dry for packing away.
> 
> As in Spain we are told this weather is very unusual. One long term camp resident lost his little shed overnight and said the wind was the worst he has experienced in 5 years.
> 
> Oh well, all part of lifes rich tapestry.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul we were in the Algarve two years ago this week for a month, well when we first got there it was rain rain rain, it was so bad with a storm rain and high winds one night that it washed away ground under the restaurants on the beach at Alvor, the television cameras were there, and crowds of folk staring in disbelief.............we were also told the weather was unusual :wink: on the up side it got better the first couple of weeks in March.

Went back in the following November has our best friends had already headed down to Portugal and were having lovely weather............the day we boarded Euro tunnel my friend text and said the weather was changing................I think we had a couple of sunny days in the following month, guess what the locals said 'it was unusual :wink: decided to stay at home and tour the UK this year in Jan, and guess what the snow came :lol: aw well we will leave it until Feb we said and its still freezing cold now.


----------



## Manchego

This is a local website for a small town on the Costa del Sol. Have a look at the video clip to see how much rain there has been. Lovely little village by the way with a few places to park right next to the beach.

http://www.manilvalife.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12836


----------



## peeter

*Rain in Spain*

Here in southern France we are having very similar weather as in Spain.A few cold nights with frost and quite a cold wind during the day.Not a lot of rain but further north much colder and wetter.


----------



## sideways

We have been in Benidorm the past 7 weeks and have had 10 days max sun, used 5 13kg bottles up to now and its peeing it down now, i know its better than uk but only in temp, site is slowly emptying with people getting fed up and moving on, many of them returning to uk.


----------



## erneboy

We are at Vinaros. Although there has not been a lot of sun and it has been quite cold at least there has not been very much rain and we have not had snow. Better than the UK though, Alan.


----------



## peedee

Whilst it is cold in the UK, I have just had a few sunny days away! I hear the weather has been particularly bad in northern Spain with landslides and road blockages? 

peedee


----------



## RAH

Malaga report: Blue(er) sky this morning. Mist burning off around the hills. Pavement dry. Palm trees soaking up some light morning sun.

Noah hasn't let any animals out, so this could be just a few hours fluke.


----------



## 38Rover

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08482.html
Check out the weather on this link another week of rain but sun on Saturday but its always changing


----------



## Manchego

A local told me this morning that there has been a "red alert" issued for thursday and friday predicting high winds and torrential rain. Makes me wonder what it is we have been having up to now.


----------



## teemyob

*Weather*

What has happened to the weather in Spain?

We were down in Javea in January and the so called microclimate gave us a few degrees more than Valencia/Alicante.

But Costa Tropical (Granada) seems to be getting a right battering compared to the what it usually gets!.

I have been watching the recorded temperatures for Toulon & Nice too. Even that has been warmer than Motril?

TM


----------



## eddied

*The rain in Spain (and Italy!)*

 Buon giorno TM, it's called 'global warming'. Hasn't been so wet and cold in Spain for about 50 years. Same here in Italy. On Tuesday all local Mardi Gras/Carnival processions had to be cancelled due to heavy rains/high winds. Put off until Thursday, cancelled again. Yesterday morning torrential rain and gale force winds. Afternoon was a bit of respite, but this morning up here in the hills foggy/wet again. I had intended cleaning my cars, but that's a waste of time. At least it is very mild (scirocco). Up in the North they are having heavy snowfalls in lots of places. Still, Spring should be just round the corner - lots of almonds/cherries are already in flower notwithstanding; and in the house a couple of orchids are showing some new flower shoots!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Manchego

Well, some good news for a change. I'm down in Jerez for the F1 testing. Woke up this morning to see the sun coming up and it's now lovely with not a cloud in the sky. Just a couple more days like this would be great before having to head home. Been some amazing sights around here though, even the motorway from Cadiz to Seville was closed yesterday due to flooding.


----------



## 38Rover

Costa del Sol
Saturday 20/02 clear skies but cold that's the good news bad news back to rain Sunday for at least 5 days


----------



## erneboy

Nice day here at Vinaros now.

Manchego, saw your flooding on the news yesterday evening, amazing. Let's hope it improves soon, Alan.


----------



## Briarose

38Rover said:


> Costa del Sol
> Saturday 20/02 clear skies but cold that's the good news bad news back to rain Sunday for at least 5 days


Beautiful clear blue skies in Lincolnsire, and bright and sunny but very cold........heavy frost this morning.


----------



## CandA

Hi

We've moved in to Portugal from Spain recently. We had some showers yesterday, but it seems not as bad as Spain, so we'll stay put.
Its a sunny morning in Olhao today, although the forecast is for more showers.

CandA


----------



## Melly

We are crossing over to France next weekend and heading to Portugal so if you can import some nice sunshine from somewhere, that would be great.


----------



## peedee

Briarose said:


> Beautiful clear blue skies in Lincolnsire, and bright and sunny but very cold........heavy frost this morning.


Same here and has been like this for the past few days even though it snowed overnight the other day. It warms up by lunch time and I have been out spring cleaning the van and making minor repairs. Had to wash the salt off from last weekends trip so while it was nice and clean it has been getting a good polish. Going to BBQ today then do a bit more polishing.

peedee


----------



## peaky

changeable weather here in fuerteventura too, just back from a week in uk, came back to heavy rain and high winds, edge of a storm i was told!! rain next day now sunny but windy but temps 22 degrees in the shade was 40 the other day, heaps better than uk though, i had a hot water bottle permanently attached to my feet !!!!!


----------



## teemyob

*Re: The rain in Spain (and Italy!)*



eddied said:


> Buon giorno TM, it's called 'global warming'. Hasn't been so wet and cold in Spain for about 50 years. Same here in Italy. On Tuesday all local Mardi Gras/Carnival processions had to be cancelled due to heavy rains/high winds. Put off until Thursday, cancelled again. Yesterday morning torrential rain and gale force winds. Afternoon was a bit of respite, but this morning up here in the hills foggy/wet again. I had intended cleaning my cars, but that's a waste of time. At least it is very mild (scirocco). Up in the North they are having heavy snowfalls in lots of places. Still, Spring should be just round the corner - lots of almonds/cherries are already in flower notwithstanding; and in the house a couple of orchids are showing some new flower shoots!
> saluti,
> eddied


Still, Spring should be just round the corner - lots of almonds/cherries are already in flower notwithstanding; and in the house a couple of orchids are showing some new flower shoots!

You make it sound so nice!


----------



## inkey-2008

Nice and sunny in Benicarlo today but the wind is a little cool. Forecast says it is getting warmer day and night.

Andy


----------



## RAH

It was pretty nice in the hills above Malaga today. Dian and I sat outside Maria's having a coffee earlier, but now the clouds are drifting in and the locals say were are in for a storm soon.

Been thinking that we should have purchased the option for waterproof hatches between the different coach living areas.


----------



## mondo33

The weather here in Tenerife over the last 3 weeks has been rather iffy to say the least..at the beginning of February high winds rain and by rain I mean monsoon rain the last time I saw rain like that was in Belize lots of it..which led to power cuts..in short a tropical storm

This week the same again with the wind and rain and a bit more forecast from Sunday..we have had Orange Alerts for a couple of days so hey ho such is life!!


----------



## DocHoliday

Be thankful you're not on Madeira.


----------



## scaley

Been out in Spain/portugal for the past 3 weeks, weather very mixed lots of rain, (but warmer rain) now hooked up near Cadiz, lovely day today but forecast is for rain tomorrow/next day/day after/day after, lovely! still no snow!


----------



## Manchego

Todays report, worse than ever. Already had thunder and lightning and hailstones. Now raining hard enough to take the paint of the van. What have we done to deserve this ?.


----------



## locovan

I have been told over the weekend that the Jet stream is over the equator so thats why Spain has had a bad winter and we have had the coldest Feb for 25 years --is this true??


----------



## locovan

All I can find isits the EL NINO that is strong
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=123380157


----------



## scaley

Yes we had a massive thunderstorm/rainstorm early this morning, but now sitting outside drinking coffee and reading good book, (camp site near Cadiz) temperature today supposed to be 19 so not complaining too much yet.


----------



## inkey-2008

We have had alot of wind, but I think that was the onions and the beans.

Andy


----------



## scaley

Hope that we are downwind of you then!


----------



## unitedgirl

22 degrees in Mojacar today, came out to work at 9am in cardie and boots now bloomin baking!! AC on in the car!


----------



## RAH

Sunny and warm in the hills above Malaga today. Hope it stays this way.


----------



## locovan

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20100224/twl-families-forced-to-flee-the-rain-in-3fd0ae9.html

The Rain in Spain doesnt fall mainly on the plain what a winter this has been :evil:


----------



## jenniedream

Terrible in Andalucia. Not so good in Algarve either though hubby says thay had sunshine today!! Tobago good though a friend tells me!!


----------



## seanoo

hi all , dull and a bit rainy in zaragoza, forcast good tho for tarragona area tomorrow, cant wait to get down there!! all the best sean


----------



## unitedgirl

What part of Andalucia are you in Jennie?

It was 30 degrees on my way home from work in Mojacar yesterday at 5pm! No kidding!

Beautiful blue skies this morning too, another scorcher ahead I think. 

The Hymer Club who have a big rally here at the moment must be having a great time!


----------



## erneboy

Lovely day here near Vinaros yesterday, around 25 degrees, a bit windy but it stayed warm last night. Overcast this morning but that may pass, Alan.


----------



## inkey-2008

Looks like a bummer again to day. Everybody is leaving this week we will have the site to ourselves soon.
Their is not only a deep depression in the Atlantic today.

Andy


----------



## teemyob

*Weather*



unitedgirl said:


> What part of Andalucia are you in Jennie?
> 
> It was 30 degrees on my way home from work in Mojacar yesterday at 5pm! No kidding!
> 
> Beautiful blue skies this morning too, another scorcher ahead I think.
> 
> The Hymer Club who have a big rally here at the moment must be having a great time!


I am sure you lot are pulling our legs, see below.


----------



## unitedgirl

But I bet the snow looks pretty though!!


----------



## teemyob

*Snow*



unitedgirl said:


> But I bet the snow looks pretty though!!


You can take a look if you like!

Avimore/Morlich

Cairngorms

I shall be up there later!

TM


----------



## unitedgirl

lovely scenery ! Havent seen snow for a few years.

Drive carefully! Wrap up warm!


----------



## savannah

Honestly Teemyob.....my son says he was still in a t shirt in Malaga last night at 8pm........thats why we are heading home  
Please dont go skiing in all that snow....it looks dangerous......pretty, but dangerous......
Lynda


----------



## teemyob

*Dangerous*



savannah said:


> Honestly Teemyob.....my son says he was still in a t shirt in Malaga last night at 8pm........thats why we are heading home
> Please dont go skiing in all that snow....it looks dangerous......pretty, but dangerous......
> Lynda


Thanks for your concern!

Already recovering from a fractured rib, have a bad back, thumb and ankle. However, the snow does not stay around in these parts long so I'm off skiing with one of our Daughters!.

Life is for the living,
as they say,
TM>


----------



## unitedgirl

Hence the skydiving pic??

Braver than me!


----------



## teemyob

*sky dive*



unitedgirl said:


> Hence the skydiving pic??
> 
> Braver than me!


You would just love Paragliding!

Amazing, you can just imagine being a big eagle or kestral.

And I hate flying in aircraft, hence the motorhome.

Thanks,
TM.


----------



## unitedgirl

Hmmm not sure!

I was a stewardess for many years and I prefer to close those cabin doors and stay on board!!! :lol:


----------



## savannah

and me.....!!!

TM......OK......but just remember the important bit.......thats the 'living' bit  

Lynda


----------



## unitedgirl

:lol: 

Close the cabin doors, close the curtain, sit in the first class galley and eat the food!!

Oh and maybe serve a few passengers.

But draw the line at jumping out the door!!

As I say TM you are very brave, good on yer!!

Well the suns still shining!


----------



## goldi

Afternoon all,

We are setting off to portugal next week should we pack wellies?


Norm


----------



## savannah

Thats a definate YES Norm......its pretty wet here with more storms forecast....but I am sure spring will come soon along with some sun 8) 
Lynda


----------



## Manchego

Looking good this morning. Showing 3.2 on the solar panel regulator already, and had my morning coffee sat out on the step. Bring it on.


----------



## savannah

Oh what BLISS.......SUN......back in sunny Alora.......bye bye rainy portugal (we still love you )  AND, more important......its a lovely breezy DRYING day for all these dog blankets,towels etc from our 10 days in portugal !!

Lynda


----------



## 38Rover

BBC forecast says VERY violent storm heading in from the Atlantic will effect Portugal and Northern Spain then travelling up Atlantic side of France worst just missing England 100mph winds possible so care if travelling the Atlantic route to or from Spain.


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

I think we are catching the tail of this storm here in L'ametlla (just south of Tarragona) on the Med - it is wet, cold and miserable but not windy - yet!

P&L


----------



## unitedgirl

Another lovely day here in Mojacar, can't believe we didn't take advantage of the bank holiday weekend (Andalucia Day on Mon) and gone away in the MH.


----------



## inkey-2008

Dull and overcast Benicarlo. 

Andy


----------



## goldi

Afternoon all,

Thanks savannah Lynda,


Might get there next wednesday orThursday but nothing at all planned except ferry



Thanks norm


----------



## dora

Lovely and warm here at Villajoyosa - so far


----------



## MikeCo

It's been nice for the last week at La Manga

MikeCo


----------



## RogerAndHeather

Arrived Los Gallardos Thurday and the last two days basking in the sun. Tonight at about 19:30 the most horrendous winds sprung up over just a couple of minutes. The Oyster dish took at least five attempts to retract with the buffeting, we had to retrieve the buckets, and have had at least two power cuts so far. I would say about 90 mph but calming down a bit now at 23:00.

Still, it has been up to 25Degs today, will put up with one night of torture after what the weather has been out here since September, forecast 25Degs again tomorrow and hopefully we will again find the buckets.

Cheers

Roger (happily not at home in Aberdeen)


----------



## unitedgirl

Yeah we are just down the road from you Roger and Heather, very windy last night but a really warm wind like a hairdryer! Very odd weather. Bit dull this morning but due to brighten up later.


----------



## inkey-2008

The Rain is back again for today forcast is good for Thursday.

Benicarlo.

Benidorm has had some heavy rain according to friend.

Andy


----------



## unitedgirl

Update from Mojacar,

Lovely sunny and blue skies today, warm breeze, very heavy rain yesterday and due to be mixed this week.

Lots of motorhomes driving up and down the Playa today.


----------



## locovan

inkey-2008 said:


> The Rain is back again for today forcast is good for Thursday.
> 
> Benicarlo.
> 
> Benidorm has had some heavy rain according to friend.
> 
> Andy


Come homw Andy we have a third day of wall to wall sunshine


----------



## locovan

inkey-2008 said:


> The Rain is back again for today forcast is good for Thursday.
> 
> Benicarlo.
> 
> Benidorm has had some heavy rain according to friend.
> 
> Andy


Come home Andy :lol: we have a third day of wall to wall sunshine.
Seasalter is lovely :roll:


----------



## savannah

I am absolutely sick to death of all this b****y RAIN
Enough is enough this has gone BEYOND a joke now........I am 
FED UP WITH IT :x :x :x 

WHERE IS THE SUN.......as in day after day not an hour every so often....

And now it seems like the UK has pinched it.......honestly, I ASK YOU......what is the world coming to

Sodden Lynda


----------



## 38Rover

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08482.html
Check Malaga weather on link
Set for rain and cloud next 7 days rained heavy in the night raining now hardly ever see the sun we have now had over 2 months of this weather looks set to continue.
Rain has caused lots of local problems road slips and landslides diggers everywhere sorting it out


----------



## savannah

I KNOW........I KNOW........I am looking at it now !!

You are right there has been LOADS of damage all over southern spain

And its been longer than 2 months here.....when my mam arrived the 17th of January I remember telling her......you will be OK for weather now as it has rained so much since november there cant POSSIBLY be any more to come HA-HA.......then it just CONTINUED........
My husband and sons are builders and have had ONE full week since last november because of the rain.....the work is piling up and they just cannot get on with it
Seems like the whole WORLD is going mad with the weather.......however I know I should be grateful......it could be LOADS worse......

Still sodden Lynda


----------



## eddied

Ciao Linda, a bit like that here too. Just been up the village, and just started to rain Gedaffi dust. Spoke to a Chinese umbrella hswker; said he's had the best winter for years!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## unitedgirl

Drive 3 hours or so up the coast, we have a bit of a microclimate here (thats why they call it the desert of Europe!) Yes we have had more rain than usual this winter but generally not as bad as Costa del Sol area.

I think you're right in saying the world has gone mad, the US and UK have had more snow than theyve had in years and Southern Europe has been wetter.

We are moaning about the weather here but to be honest it has rejuvinated the area after the terrible fires we had last summer, the land around our house where we lost all our plants, trees (not to mention terrace garden furniture, window shutters etc!!) is all nice and green again.  

Stay dry x


----------



## Manchego

That's it. Had enough, i'm on my way home about three weeks early. Gales and torrential rain all night, has now been raining for about a week with only 1 days break. Give it up as a bad job, sick of sitting in the van listening too it.


----------



## thesnail

*the rain in Benicassim*

Had plenty of liquid sunshine here, some good days,but theshorts and tee shirt are still unpacked.

Have had to buy winter coats,

Still it seems better than the UK.

See you once the snow clears from the pass.

Bryan (The cool snail)


----------



## loddy

Malaga

Started to rain last evening and it hasn't blinking stopped since, got a van load of wet washing cause the machines on site are crap, can,t put up the dish because it's too windy,fed up now

Loddy


----------



## savannah

Think yourselves lucky......YOU can move on.......I blooming LIVE here :roll: 
And, yes.......its HORRENDOUS weather.....anyone seen the pics of the A92 motorway near Granada.......in one direction completely GONE down the mountain.......goodness knows how long it will take them to fix THAT :roll: 
Lynda


----------



## teemyob

*Where has it gone?*



savannah said:


> Think yourselves lucky......YOU can move on.......I blooming LIVE here :roll:
> And, yes.......its HORRENDOUS weather.....anyone seen the pics of the A92 motorway near Granada.......in one direction completely GONE down the mountain.......goodness knows how long it will take them to fix THAT :roll:
> Lynda


----------



## teemyob

*Gone*

Más información aquí


----------



## scaley

[size=18] Having just returned from Spain/Portugal/France I can honestly say I am glad to be home. Lovely down here in Cornwall, beautiful sunshine only not as warm!! No rain though!![/size]


----------



## peedee

Beut..e... full here too the past three days but beginning of the week was horrendous with flood warnings and a great deal of rain.

Full wet weather gear on to take the dog out but today and yesterday was very great up on the downs.

peedee


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Where has it gone?*



teemyob said:


> savannah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think yourselves lucky......YOU can move on.......I blooming LIVE here :roll:
> And, yes.......its HORRENDOUS weather.....anyone seen the pics of the A92 motorway near Granada.......in one direction completely GONE down the mountain.......goodness knows how long it will take them to fix THAT :roll:
> Lynda
Click to expand...

I am no Structural Engineer but I don't think we build our motorways to such a low standard!.

TM


----------



## savannah

Don't start me off TM........its just endemic of the standard of work everywhere down here........why they cant do it right the first time is totally beyond me
They had , I think, three goes with the runway at malaga airport years ago before having to let the yanks do it........heaven help this new airport building/runway/access road they are doing.......mind you....it does LOOK impressive.......but then so did the sports stadium nearby a few years ago......unfortunately it semi collapsed before they could officially open it......still...its open now :roll: :roll: 
Lynda


----------



## Manchego

I think you will find that we tend not to have to build our motorways over the same sort of terrain. Having said that the spanish approach seems to involve a lot of piling up loads of rock and earth and stick some tarmac on top. They don't seem to give a lot of thought to stabilising embankments.


----------



## savannah

Manchego said:


> I think you will find that we tend not to have to build our motorways over the same sort of terrain. Having said that the spanish approach seems to involve a lot of piling up loads of rock and earth and stick some tarmac on top. They don't seem to give a lot of thought to stabilising embankments.


Hmmmmm....debatable that Manchego.......what about motorways of the cumbrian fells for example.......dont see THEM disappearing down gullies........I'm afraid the spanish approach is just NOT to do it right first time.......I hasten to add that doesnt go for all over spain......I just think that down here they are a little bit more......shall we say 'relaxed' in their work ethic :wink:
Heaven help us if we ever suffer a major earthquake here........ 
Lynda


----------



## savannah

AND....its still CHUCKING IT DOWN !!!!!!!!


----------



## Manchego

We could debate the terrain issue, i don't see the number of mountains or valleys to cross in the uk that i do in spain. 

Having said that, the standard of house construction in spain never ceases to amaze me. Damp proofing and insulation just don't seem to be considered. I have owned about ten properties in spain and not one of them would of been fit to live in, in the uk. Don't even get me started on gas installations !. Are you getting mains gas down there now or is it still all bottles ?.


----------



## Manchego

We could debate the terrain issue, i don't see the number of mountains or valleys to cross in the uk that i do in spain. 

Having said that, the standard of house construction in spain never ceases to amaze me. Damp proofing and insulation just don't seem to be considered. I have owned about ten properties in spain and not one of them would of been fit to live in, in the uk. Don't even get me started on gas installations !. Are you getting mains gas down there now or is it still all bottles ?.


----------



## savannah

Hi Manchego.......no mains gas....all bottled...we are up in the foothills of El Chorro......but at least its cheap.
Lots of things to love about life here I dont want to seem like a TOTAL grouch......but you are right about the houses........what IS damproofing and insulation....I've forgotten  
Most of the houses around here would be CONDEMNED in the UK :roll: 
Lynda......thats STILL SODDEN Lynda


----------



## javea

Manchego said:


> Having said that, the standard of house construction in spain never ceases to amaze me. Damp proofing and insulation just don't seem to be considered. I have owned about ten properties in spain and not one of them would of been fit to live in, in the uk. .


I think the standard of construction varies quite considerably depending upon which part of Spain you are considering. My house in Javea was built in early 1970, admittedly doesn't have insulation in the exterior walls but is built extremely strongly. Has been through numerous serious gales over the years and no problems at all. No damp either.

The new houses which are being built around here are very similar to UK standards, damp proof courses, insulation between the walls and something similar to underfelt which is put under the tiles and over the concrete roof underneath.


----------



## Manchego

That would be interesting to see. All that i have ever seen on the Costa del Sol is a concrete frame with block work and render. The last new place i bought had a two inch gap open to the elements under the front door.


----------



## teemyob

*Standard*



Manchego said:


> I think you will find that we tend not to have to build our motorways over the same sort of terrain. Having said that the spanish approach seems to involve a lot of piling up loads of rock and earth and stick some tarmac on top. They don't seem to give a lot of thought to stabilising embankments.


I saw the program where they built the M62 over the Bog!

And it is still standing today!

TM


----------



## Manchego

Well i reckon that gets you todays prize, for stating the bleeding obvious !.


----------



## teemyob

*bleeding obvious*



Manchego said:


> Well i reckon that gets you todays prize, for stating the bleeding obvious !.


Oh is that for me?

TM


----------



## peedee

I have looked around atsome Spanish building sites and it has never ceased to amaze me. Couldn't resist attached example one time.


----------



## Manchego

Thats pretty good by there standards, and certainly not unusual.


----------



## 38Rover

Getting off topic a bit?
I don't want to defend Spanish builders as standards are often low but remember in NORMAL circumstances they are adequate houses are built to stay cool no thought about keeping warm not necessary??.
Apart from being king cold this winter I have no serious issues with my Villa but it was not designed to keep warm it was not a problem until the last 2 winters.
To comply with earthquake standards all new houses are concrete framed filled in with block work and rendered.
As to motorway building take a look at the A7 costal motorway beyond Nerja on the costa del sol it's spectacular with 450 metres high viaduct supports also the link road from Motril to Granada worth a look.


----------



## Manchego

I agree with you on the viaducts etc but not on the houses. It's not just the last couple of years. 10 years ago i had a houses down there where if we went away in winter we had to put all the clothes and bedding in plastic bags. Otherwise when we came back everything would be covered in mould. Although it's been bad this year cold and rain in winter isn't new.


----------



## savannah

Oh Peedee.....thanks for that....its certainly the NORM in this area...cant speak for other areas of spain.......but we see this EVERY day.....my husband is a builder here.......no wonder he has plenty work.......usually putting right spanish builders **** ups.......and just to keep us on topic.......it is STILL raining here and we are STILL sodden and fed up
Lynda


----------



## inkey-2008

Dry and overcast in Benicarlo. Promise of sunshine next week.

Andy


----------



## teemyob

*Villa*

Despite all the TV programs about dodgy builders in Spain, most of those I have rented in Javea & Salobrena were built to an exceptionally high standard.

I stayed at one on the rocks near Salobrena Hotel recently and it was built about 30 years ago and you could see how well.

That year it was December / January we stayed and the weather was bewtiful!

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Rain*

Weather looks good in Portugal!


----------



## peeter

*Rain in Spain*

Surprise here on the coast to find 2" of snow on the beach this morning the first since arriving here to live 4 years ago.Arrived overnight.Is it the same in Spain (only an hour from here).?


----------



## savannah

Yes....it does doesn't it......hope that means the digger driver will start work on levelling my drive for my motorhome hardstanding 8) 
Lynda

Ps.....as for here in alora its finally sort of dry after a horrendous weekend....and.....oh....whats that......is that a glimmer of SUN


----------



## teemyob

*Drive*



savannah said:


> Yes....it does doesn't it......hope that means the digger driver will start work on levelling my drive for my motorhome hardstanding 8)
> Lynda
> 
> Ps.....as for here in alora its finally sort of dry after a horrendous weekend....and.....oh....whats that......is that a glimmer of SUN


I am very envious

TM


----------



## savannah

I am more TERRIFIED as he is doing it without me being there to supervise .......couldnt wait any longer for the rain to go so wish me luck, because then it will mean I can finally utilise my ''cottage'' ( I use the term loosely ) :wink: to camp at......now I just have to persuade the electricity board that I only want the power connected to an external socket for the van......NOT the whole 'house' as they seem to think.........

THEN you could be a '' little'' envious as I park up in the Bussaco forest for weeks at a time cycling into Luso for supplies.......walking the dogs ( ON LEADS and completely surrounded by a barbed wire cage ) :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Lynda
and in the SUN 8)


----------



## teemyob

*Envy*



savannah said:


> I am more TERRIFIED as he is doing it without me being there to supervise .......couldnt wait any longer for the rain to go so wish me luck, because then it will mean I can finally utilise my ''cottage'' ( I use the term loosely ) :wink: to camp at......now I just have to persuade the electricity board that I only want the power connected to an external socket for the van......NOT the whole 'house' as they seem to think.........
> 
> THEN you could be a '' little'' envious as I park up in the Bussaco forest for weeks at a time cycling into Luso for supplies.......walking the dogs ( ON LEADS and completely surrounded by a barbed wire cage ) :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Lynda
> and in the SUN 8)


Sounds Idylic!

Not Jealous, just envious.

Hindsight eh! 

Hope it all goes well and you enjoy. If I win the Lotto I shall learn to paraglide cross country and fly over for a visit.

TM


----------



## savannah

*Re: Envy*



teemyob said:


> Hope it all goes well and you enjoy. If I win the Lotto I shall learn to paraglide cross country and fly over for a visit.
> 
> TM


Now THAT would be worth seeing.......you're ON 

AND............we have SUN here today 8) 
Happy days  
Lynda


----------



## unitedgirl

Lovely day in Mojacar today, clear blue skies and sunny.

Cold first thing and snow on the hills up above the Playa.


----------



## teemyob

*Snow*



unitedgirl said:


> Lovely day in Mojacar today, clear blue skies and sunny.
> 
> Cold first thing and snow on the hills up above the Playa.


Same here but no Snow in Manchester!


----------



## unitedgirl

*Re: Snow*



teemyob said:


> unitedgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely day in Mojacar today, clear blue skies and sunny.
> 
> Cold first thing and snow on the hills up above the Playa.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here but no Snow in Manchester!
Click to expand...

Lol!!! No beach either!!

By the way I am a "lapsed" Mancunian so wont have a bad word said about it!!


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Snow*



unitedgirl said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely day in Mojacar today, clear blue skies and sunny.
> 
> Cold first thing and snow on the hills up above the Playa.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here but no Snow in Manchester!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!!! No beach either!!
> 
> By the way I am a "lapsed" Mancunian so wont have a bad word said about it!!
Click to expand...

Lol!!! No beach either!!

Ouch!


----------



## unitedgirl

Hey I am not knocking Manchester at all!!

Especially if Man U win tonight!!!


----------

